# idiot neighbor question



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What are the laws with regards to drving an ATV on the street? MY idiot neighbor bought an ATV and constantly drives it up and down he street.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

According to my handy dandy law book, its a criminal offense. The preffered response is the $300 Civil Citation, but an officer can summons the operator to court if they choose. The ATV gets towed either way. It's even arrestable according to my Scheft book. I've seen people get summonsed for it but I've never done it myself. This applies to recreational and snow vehicles. It's only legal if your neighbor is using the road to cross from one side to another only, and only after yielding to all traffic on said road.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

What about being registered? Isn't non-registered operation only legal on the owners property? Other property requires registration?


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> What are the laws with regards to drving an ATV on the street? MY idiot neighbor bought an ATV and constantly drives it up and down he street.


Bro, go out and buy yourself a CR 500 and give him a taste of his own medicine.:evil:


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

4" 2x6 and 2 dozen nails. Problem solved.


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

BlackOps said:


> 4" 2x6 and 2 dozen nails. Problem solved.


or that option which ever


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

90B-25 Oper of Rec Veh on Public Way: criminal
90B-21 Unreg Oper of Rec Veh (this includes if the plate isn't attached to the vehicle but it IS registered): $25

323 CMR 3.03 Oper Rec Veh within 150 ' of residence: $100


Just ask the guy who got these in writing from me yesterday


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice thanks guys.


----------

